# Kenner bay w/key west style tower/pics



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This is one of our latest projects!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a good looking rig.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*More pics*








Quick draw so you don'thave to reach back or down for your rod!








Control set up









2 more on seat back







U zip open








U zip closed


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Finished product*


----------

